# Astor Piazzolla: Five Tango Sensations & Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas



## emphazis

Download on iTunes

Track List
1. Five Tango Sensations: Asleep
2. Five Tango Sensations: Loving
3. Five Tango Sensations: Anxiety
4. Five Tango Sensations: Despertar
5. Five Tango Sensations: Fear
6. Oblivion
7. Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas: Primavera Porteña
8. Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas: Verano Porteño
9. Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas: Otoño Porteño
10. Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas: Inverno porteño

These words are perfect description to this terrific album: 'Soft light. Warm grey smoke. Green velvet. Brilliant leg bar stool. Hands of the barmen. The light through the crystal glass. I'm home again. I love you, Buenos Aires'

Fandango Band was founded in 2006. The initiative belongs to Maxim Fedorov (bayan), who became the artistic director of
the quintet. Inspired by the unique sound format of the ensemble
comprised of the bayan and string quartet, Fyodorov decides to arrange
the Fandango repertoire bringing together different music styles and
trends: classical music, avant-garde, minimalism, instrumental
theatre, ethno-folk, jazz, retro, pop and rock hits. All this music is
given a new acoustic image when performed by strings and bayan,
possibilities of fresh accents arise and sometimes nuances offer
paradox implications.

The core structure of the ensemble is quintet, although musicians
take pleasure in performing compositions for trios, duets and other
instrumental compositions involving bayan. Mobility and dynamic timbre
transformations form the versatile character of the group which echoes
one of the deeper meanings of the word "fandango" - tomfoolery,
buffoonery, joke improvisation.

Members of the ensemble regularly perform at music venues in Russia
and abroad, promoting our country's musical heritage of past and
contemporary times. For instance, the ensemble took part in
Mokrousov's centenary celebrations held in the Moscow Kremlin in 2009.

Keen participant of Russian and international contemporary music
festivals, this group was present at such events as "The Moscow
autumn" (2006, 2010). "Different space" (2009, 2010), "From
avant-garde to our days" (2007), "Russia's musical soul" (2008), "New
sound" (2007). Although the ensemble is very young its artistic
achievements earned love and recognition of the audience and art
connoisseurs and the group was awarded certificates and diplomas of
honor by the Russian Federation Ministry of Culture.


----------

